# Art supplies and legality of art therapy retreats



## MellyD (6 mo ago)

Hello. 
I'm considering living in Thailand for a while, maybe a year or two. I will be painting a lot, just for my own pleasure. Not selling paintings. But maybe down the track I might want to hold art therapy retreats. Is this allowed? I know there are particular jobs one cannot take but if I do all the right things...ie get a work permit and a business visa, i presume pay tax to thai govt, is this an option for me?
Also, is it better to bring my paints with me or buy there? I'm particularly interested in translucent acrylics like Golden high flow and Matisse.
Thanks!
Mel


----------

